# Barber Pole worm Help



## TheGoatGirl123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi I have a herd of 32 goats mostly Nubian/Boer. I have lost numerous goats to barber pole. I lost my purebred Boer buck Friday and a 3 year old nanny last night. Is giving Durvet Pyrantel Paste Horse Wormer going to help? What should the dosage be I have heard you can give ivomec but I have been worming with ivomec so far no improvement so far.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Try quest plus it's also a horse paste. I do 3 times their body weight.


----------



## TheGoatGirl123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you so much I appreciate it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Make sure you follow up 7-10 days later


----------



## TheGoatGirl123 (Jul 1, 2015)

okay


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think only ivomec + and Valbalzen is the only wormers that take care of barber pole worms.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cydectin (moxidectin) works well for Barberpole worm in my area.


----------



## TheGoatGirl123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you what dosage do I use I have a brand New Box of cydectin but what should the dosage be I will try that I have a small buck who is very ill


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so very sorry for your losses....

Are you sure its barpole worm..many in our area are loosing goats to liverfluke..Ivomec plus or valbazen are the only two wormers to kill liverfluke...

ivcomec plus 1 cc per 40# sub Q

Valbazen 1 cc per 10# orally , not for pregnant does...

worm 3 times ten days between each treatment then once again in 30 days....

best wishes


----------



## TheGoatGirl123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you But I loss one nanny and she was very anemic and I checked her Eyelid which was very white and her mouth too but thank you for the information I didn't know about the liverfluke medication but I have not had a problem with liverfluke yet.It will help me with further problems


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Cydectin injectable given orally.*

I give Cydectin injectible orally. 1 cc per 25 lbs. of goat. If goats are dying on you from worms you need to figure out what you are up against.

Worms will kill goats faster than anything. I don't know where you live but we have had a lot of rain here in Oklahoma this spring. I have kept a close eye on eyelids and worm each goat as needed. Don't worm all goats on a schedule you will build up resistance to whatever you use.

I examine each one of my goats at least 2 times a week. I have 16 Nubians. I also copper bolus every 6 months which helps with worms. Read up on worms and the many dewormers available. If you are using Ivermectin you might as well be pour water in them. Parasites are resistant to it due to overuse.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Doesn't copper bolus help with barber pole? Are the deficient in copper?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

^^^yes. Copper bolus does help with barpole...^^^

I see you are in tennessee which is a "preventive" state,meaning its a problem, but not huge..( see link)..the anemia also needs to be addressed

red cell ( 6 cc per 100#oral ) or Injectable Iron ( 4 cc per 100# sub Q) once a day for a week then once a week until color returns
B 12 or B complex PLUS Daily
Mix 50/50 ACV and water..drench 30 cc once daily to speed recovery
Natural browse foods like leaves, vine, cedar, pine ect...alfalfa and high protein feed help rebuild red blood cell...

http://goat-link.com/content/view/152/171/#.VZdINu1Viko


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

But if you do a copper bolus you do t want to keep doing the red cell do you??? Because red cell is high is copper so I would think you would have issues.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Usually not an issue....copper rods are slowly released into the system...Red cell is used for a short period of time ..once a day for a week then only once a week after that..


----------



## TheGoatGirl123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone so much this has help a lot


----------



## MojoSews (Jul 4, 2015)

happybleats said:


> ^^^yes. Copper bolus does help with barpole...^^^
> 
> I see you are in tennessee which is a "preventive" state,meaning its a problem, but not huge..( see link)..the anemia also needs to be addressed
> 
> ...


I'm only 3 months in with goats, but I just wanted to say--we have issues with parasites in/on our boys and had a vet out to help us out. He gave us the exact same advise you just gave.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Quest and Quest plus is 1cc per 100lbs orally, do not triple the dose on the tube. the 250lb marker on the tube will worm an approximately 200-210lbs goat. 
Quest is 4x stronger than Cydectin, which is 1cc per 25lbs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

RPC said:


> But if you do a copper bolus you do t want to keep doing the red cell do you??? Because red cell is high is copper so I would think you would have issues.


Red Cell actually contains no more iron than good alfalfa. It takes time to recover from anemia though and it's always good to find the true cause.

I would suggest a cobalt block for the B 12. 
Copper bolusing 
and a fecal sent to MidAmerican labs...Someone on here has the link :lol:

Anemia and quick death does speak of Barber Pole...Liver Fluke disease is a longer process lasting 3 months or more.

Liver Fluke causes a high fever and red foamy urine before death.


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2014)

happybleats said:


> so very sorry for your losses....
> 
> Are you sure its barpole worm..many in our area are loosing goats to liverfluke..Ivomec plus or valbazen are the only two wormers to kill liverfluke...
> 
> ...


I have a question..

My bottle of Ivomec Plus says dosage is 1cc per 110#. I recently dosed my herd with 2cc to give them a little extra. Why do you say 1cc per 40#? Am I under dosing?

Thanks,
Patch


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Goats ruminate much faster than cows, that's why the dose is always higher for them. 1cc per 40lbs injected SQ is the correct dosage.


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Goats ruminate much faster than cows, that's why the dose is always higher for them. 1cc per 40lbs injected SQ is the correct dosage.


Since I under dosed my herd, should I re-dose them again with the Ivomec Plus at the two week mark but at the correct dose this time or switch to a different de-wormer? I should I do something else entirely?

Patch


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would just use the correct dose the next time you worm them.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ivermectin, in proper doses, does still work. You can't follow the dose on the label, you need to use the doses shown on here for it to work.

I have a very small bit of land and a rather large herd of goats, plus it's rather damp here. My place is a haven for worms. I do fecal and medicate for the worms I am targeting.

My goats went from being loaded with barberpole worm to having almost none just by using Ivermectin injectable, given orally at 1 cc per 33 pounds of body weight. I have so many people tell me that Ivermectin doesn't work up here, but obviously, it does.

My last fecals were done at the State Ag college, so I know they are accurate.

I wouldn't rely on Red Cell helping a lot with copper. Copper absorption is blocked by iron, so the animal is not getting full use of the copper in the medication. Copper rods dissolve at a very slow, even rate, so there is always copper available to the body.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TheGoatGirl123,
Just wondering how your girls and boys are now? Are you still losing them?

I am not far from you at all and with this year's weather, I have been on top of parasite issues like never before!

The more you can let them eat woody/viney browse (as well as all the other excellent advice here) the better off they'll be. 

Let us know.


----------

